
HQ Trivia Co-Founder Colin Kroll Dies Apparently of Drug Overdose - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/16/nyregion/hq-trivia-overdose-colin-kroll.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18693689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18693689)

